# MDI-Anwendung mit NetBeans



## teddy-exe (30. Jan 2012)

Hi

Ich bin ein totaler Netbeans-Neuling und wollte nun ein Sudoku in Java erstellen...Nun habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass in NB das erstellen der Oberfläche ziemlich einfach per KlickandDrop möglich sein soll...Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie das geht.

Kann mir da jemand helfen bzw nen Link geben, den ich nicht bei Google gefunden habe?

Danke schonmal..

LG


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jan 2012)

Hier findest du Anleitungen: Java GUI Applications Learning Trail - NetBeans Tutorials, Guides and Articles


----------



## teddy-exe (30. Jan 2012)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Hier findest du Anleitungen: Java GUI Applications Learning Trail - NetBeans Tutorials, Guides and Articles


na das sieht doch mal ganz gut zum durcharbeiten aus 

Danke dir

aber auf deutsch gibts sowas nicht zufällig auch? englisch lesen dauert länger als deutsch


----------



## teddy-exe (27. Feb 2012)

so da bin ich wieder....

habe mich ein klein wenig eingearbeitet....

ich habe bisher das menü erstellt....
und bin hetzt grade dabei, das spielfeld zu basteln...

aber wie stelle ich das an?
ich habs jetzt mal mit jtextfield versucht...natürlich auf einem jpanel

aber ich bekomme den abstand zwinschen den textfeldern nicht weg...
tabelle habe ich auch mal getestet...so richtig das wahre scheints noch nicht zu sein....

wie ich das ganze programmtechnisch dann umsetze, muss ich auch schauen...erstmal kommt nur die optik

ich denke das spielfeld wird ein array sein..irgendwann mal

achja: ich nutze netbeans...

und wie bekomme ich eine art popup hin, wenn ich auf ein menüitem klicke?


----------

